# Missing the Bosco but I have a bigger problem



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bosco has now travelled its way up to Huddersfield to be permenently in the residence of the NME, however the substitute lever is in place but now I just have to decide which grinder to use with it?

View attachment 2798


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Get an MC2 mate, proper grinders


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That pearl mythos looks the biz mate. `An absolute bargain as well....!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No o the pearl one came with the other small purchase I made


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Spoilt for choice there pal,3 grinders for 3 different beans?


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Great idea different grinders for different beans,


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, if my maths is right, the Mythos family has expanded again? You kept that one quiet. You were not the jammy bugger who got that one on `Gumtree were you?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> Get an MC2 mate, proper grinders


All three of those grinders on at once would still be quieter than an MC2! FACT haha


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

To really take advantage of the tactile input of such a lovely lever you need the similar input from the grinder, I suggest a Hario!!

Paul


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dave, what's the grinder to the left of the Strega?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mazzer kony cam


----------

